# Use TiBu to Transfer Apps and Data from your GN



## Kimboinatl (Jul 5, 2012)

I was able to transfer all of my apps, including data and settings, from my GN to my N7 using Titanium Backup.

Step 1: Use "back up all user apps" in TiBu (don't back up system data)
Step 2: Use Root Explorer to zip the /sdcard/TitaniumBackup directory on your GN
Step 3: Copy the .zip file over to your computer (I just do an "adb pull" for this)
Step 4: Copy the .zip file from your computer to your N7 (I used "adb push" to do this)
Step 5: Unzip the .zip file on your N7 using Root Explorer
Step 6: Copy the directory created from unzipping to /sdcard and rename it to TitaniumBackup
Step 7: In Titanium Backup on your N7, use "restore all missing apps with data" (again, do not restore system apps or data)
Step 8: Reboot.

This worked amazingly well. I expected a few hiccups, but everything worked smoothly.

NOTE: I was running a Jelly Bean ROM on my GN (Jelly Belly). I have not had the chance to test this with the GN running ICS, but it should still work. Also, as MikeToasty mentions below, this may not work smoothly for every single app. I had no problems with any of mine, but as always, be careful.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

There will be some issues being that data also stores the devices resolution and screen size which may cause issues. Also it is not recommended to keep data between different roms. Just some notes for anyone else that wants to try this.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kimboinatl (Jul 5, 2012)

miketoasty said:


> There will be some issues being that data also stores the devices resolution and screen size which may cause issues. Also it is not recommended to keep data between different roms. Just some notes for anyone else that wants to try this.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


I am genuinely surprised that all of my apps are working just fine - Nova launcher, games, keyboards - all working well. I also backed my apps up using TiBu to transfer them between AOKP (ICS) and Jelly Belly (JB), and I didn't have any issues with that, either. I regularly do this when switching between ROMs. The only time I've ever run into problems is when I tried to back up or restore system data.

But yes, you are absolutely right that this will not work for every single app, particularly when going from a phone to a tablet.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Kimboinatl said:


> I am genuinely surprised that all of my apps are working just fine - Nova launcher, games, keyboards - all working well. I also backed my apps up using TiBu to transfer them between AOKP (ICS) and Jelly Belly (JB), and I didn't have any issues with that, either. I regularly do this when switching between ROMs. The only time I've ever run into problems is when I tried to back up or restore system data.
> 
> But yes, you are absolutely right that this will not work for every single app, particularly when going from a phone to a tablet.


Glad to hear everything is working as it should. Definitely one of the biggest pai s when getting a new device is getting all your apps loaded onto it.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

